# Bugs



## ston-loc (May 8, 2012)

My OD grow is going in full effect, and wondering what to do, or ideas you OD growers do for bug prevention. I've seen a lot of these

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=189110&d=1336176421

They look like lace wing larvae to me. Any thoughts on that?

Also noticed some larger bugs here and there and have squished them when I've seen them, but today coming home from work I have a handful of leaves that are totally chewed up. What kind of sprays to you use to kill bugs when you arent sure what they are? Also preventative measures you guys use would be cool to hear. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Coho (May 9, 2012)

Maybe springtails...


----------



## Menimeth (May 9, 2012)

I use my Habenaro spray for everything except Mold and I dont ever have a bug problem. I use it outside on my garden as well, and no bugs, or any other critter for that matter. And it's totally organic.


----------



## ston-loc (May 9, 2012)

What your recipe?


----------



## orangesunshine (May 9, 2012)

habanero spray sounds very interesting---product called tanglefoot will keep crawlies from climbing into your bucket---dimatious will also help keep the crawlies at bay---liquid dishsoap and water spray will also help keep the fliers away


----------



## Rosebud (May 9, 2012)

Can you take a picture and maybe we can see what is eating your crop? big holes? Snails ...beer. lots of choices.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 9, 2012)

Sevin Dust in a big circle  around your plants will help  keep most bugs away. They don't liike to go where they cant eat..


----------



## Menimeth (May 9, 2012)

I puree and strain three Hobanero peppers add 1 cup of vinigar to 1 gal water. My granpa taught me this one, it keeps everything from mites to horses away from the garden.


----------



## ston-loc (May 9, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Can you take a picture and maybe we can see what is eating your crop? big holes? Snails ...beer. lots of choices.



Here ya go. Just went out and scanned all 8 plants. Only found maybe 5 or so leaves with damage, and these 2 were the worst ones. I've seen the bugs in the previous linked pic I posted most. Then an occasional misc other black little flying bug. What do you guys think?


----------



## Rosebud (May 9, 2012)

Hm...not snails, not weevil, not leaf cutter bee. Not sure, but thanks for taking the picture Ston. Sorry.

I like the Hobenaro pepper idea, but I am an organic girl. Soap works on soft body bugs, you have to hit them, the pepper would leave a residue I would think that is what you need.

The other thing is some bugs feed after dark if you want to identify them. 

I know Ozzy's circle of pesticide (seven) would be quick and easy if you want to do that.


----------



## ston-loc (May 9, 2012)

So is Sevin Dust available at regular stores or hydro? Same as the DE? Hmm, maybe get a few fresh Habaneros from my cousins garden....


----------



## getnasty (May 9, 2012)

You can buy Sevin at most places... around here, anyways. Hell, they sell it down at the dollar stores here!


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 31, 2012)

Got many grasshoppers round your parts? You can also get sevin spray for the plant. I would start with habanero spray.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 31, 2012)

I drink a pint of shine and piss on everythin!!!! Kills Bugs Dead!



BWD


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 31, 2012)

I imagine a pint of shine will cure a lot of stuff that ailes ya  I used to have an uncle that made some of the best Apple Brandy ever made. The stuff was so clear and smooth you could mistake it for water....at first


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 31, 2012)

Yep a good old circle of Seven Dust aroundthe plants has helped me for yrs. Just reapply after rain. Dont get too carried away when spreading it thru, it's white and a heavy white circle kinda sticks out in the woods and from the air


----------



## ston-loc (May 31, 2012)

In my backyard Oz. After reading second label, didn't want my kids possibly getting it on them. Ended up spraying them all with 7 spray, DE on the soil of each pot, and a DE circle around the bunch on the ground. Does DE still work once it's wet? I put it on the soil in the pots. But obviously watering the plants it gets soaked too.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 1, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> I imagine a pint of shine will cure a lot of stuff that ailes ya  I used to have an uncle that made some of the best Apple Brandy ever made. The stuff was so clear and smooth you could mistake it for water....at first


 

Soundin like somethin I like to try. Mmmm sounds good

BWD


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 1, 2012)

DE is the remains of dead microscopic animals, and will not break down in water. It is a good product, but it is designed for the long haul and not for instant results. When used with other pestisides it will help keep the bugs in your garden at bay, but it takes far too long by itself to solve what looks like a (small sized grasshopper) problem. Once you use my Habenaro pepper resipe, you will not be buying any more pesticides, it is the only one you will need, and it is totally organic.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 1, 2012)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> In my backyard Oz. After reading second label, didn't want my kids possibly getting it on them. Ended up spraying them all with 7 spray, DE on the soil of each pot, and a DE circle around the bunch on the ground. Does DE still work once it's wet? I put it on the soil in the pots. But obviously watering the plants it gets soaked too.



I read somewhere on here that some suggest watering from bottom (pan of water, soak through drain holes) while using DE....not sure if it's necessary or not!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 1, 2012)

The reason behind watering from the bottom when useing DE it so that it stays dry. When DE gets wet it clumps together and the bugs can crawl right over it without it cutting them up any.



> Diatomacious Earth (often referred to as "DE") is an off white talc-like powder that is the fossilized remains of marine phytoplankton. When sprinkled on a bug that has an exoskeleton (such as bed bugs, ants or fleas) it gets caught between their little exoskeleton joints. As they move, the diatomaceous earth acts like razor blades and cuts them up



richsoil.com/diatomaceous-earth.jsp


----------



## kaotik (Jun 1, 2012)

good ol neem.
just sprayed my ladies yesterday, noticed a few thrips in the greenhouse.
dunno why people overlook this, or think it's weak. when used properly it's cured my problems everytime. (everything but pm, that was hell  )


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 5, 2012)

So finally seen the little buggers. Some kind of small little hopper looking thing. Black and yellowish. Gave Menimeth's pepper spray a try. Man, I'm not a pepper person, so holy crap that was gnarly! Man, just pureeing the peppers my eyes were watering and nose running. Not to mention once I was spraying them of course the wind would gust right at me. DOH! Hope it works as good as you say Menimeth.


----------



## getnasty (Jun 5, 2012)

Sounds like you have mites, bud. Disaffectionately termed The Borg, here at MP. Possibly aphids? Are they more yellow than black? Or vice versa?


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 5, 2012)

No, literally meant like grass hopper looking things. But small, 1/2"ish, and black and yellow.


----------



## getnasty (Jun 5, 2012)

Do you live in the eastern US? Could be locust borers.


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 5, 2012)

Nope, NorCal. Haven't internet searched yet to see what baby grasshoppers look like. They totally looked like grass hoppers, just way smaller and not green. Went out and did a "shake test" to see if anything flew away or jumped off the plants, and nothing did. I'll keep checking. Damage hasn't been any worse, but definitely want to stop it.


----------



## getnasty (Jun 5, 2012)

They definitely eat just about any plant matter. Could be baby grasshoppers for sure.


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 14, 2012)

Seven dust is a favorite to alot of people around here, especally on veg gardens. It will kill most insects that invade your garden, but I don't like to use it much because I have grandkids and house pets that have access to my garden. Great product though.


----------

